# Wimpy style chicken burger



## ruleworld (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to make crunchy chicken burger available at wimpy. the patty is so crunchy that you can break it. when you break it the inside is white. does anyone have a recipe for this.
thanks.


----------



## licia (Jul 26, 2006)

This post really gave me pause until I saw that Wimpy must be a fast food place. I was wondering why anyone would look for such a recipe. Hope you find it. We don't have Wimpy so I have no idea what it is like.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 26, 2006)

There used to be Wimpy's all over the UK at one time, pre-McDonalds.  They were pretty awful....  I can't remember the last time I saw one, though.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2006)

We have Wimpie chains in Houston------a sandwich and sub place.  I wonder if they are the same?


----------



## cjs (Jul 26, 2006)

ruleworld - have you tried any of the 'take off recipes' websites for the burger?? like Todd Wilbur's site? Shoot, I can't remember the names of his books - they might be in your library also.


----------



## ruleworld (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks cjs. i am completely new to cooking. i just want to make burgers that are so crispy that i can break it.


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Wimpy's either, however, a good tip, if you want a really crispy chicken patty, is to purchase chicken breasts, then butterfly them (so you have 2 patties, each quite thin). Then pound them to a very thin patty. Dip in batter & then use a fry daddy to fry. This last method is much better than trying to pan fry, as the oil is much hotter and you can get things extra crispy. Hope this helps!


----------



## SharonT (Jul 26, 2006)

You might try some of those frozen breaded chicken patties and cook them longer than the box instructions suggest...


----------



## ruleworld (Jul 26, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with Wimpy's either, however, a good tip, if you want a really crispy chicken patty, is to purchase chicken breasts, then butterfly them (so you have 2 patties, each quite thin). Then pound them to a very thin patty. Dip in batter & then use a fry daddy to fry. This last method is much better than trying to pan fry, as the oil is much hotter and you can get things extra crispy. Hope this helps!


 
sounds good. i make crispy fried chicken in a pressure cooker and they are better than frying pan. i dont use batter however. i dip the chicken into flour, then into egg and again into flour. that worked better for me.  hope ur method will work too. thanks.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's a link to the books that CJS was referring to.

http://tinyurl.com/hdnnyhttp://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...d-keywords=top+secret+recipes&Go.x=10&Go.y=13


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

For the love of all that's holy, could this possibly be worth the effort? What's a Wimpy chicken sandwich cost, 99 cents? It'll cost you $5 just for the oil for the fryer!


----------



## Steve A (Aug 5, 2006)

CJ,

I think what you were thinking of was Top Secret Recipes. Here's the site on the web.

Ciao,


----------

